# 2013 After Halloween Super Discount Sales



## ATLfun (Oct 12, 2012)

I guess they have started discounting early. JoAnn fabric and craft stores are already discounting fall items at 40% off and the Halloween costumes and accessories are at 60% off.

Learned my lesson last year to wait until the discounts hit. Let the good times roll......:jol:


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Spirit's start at 10 AM on Nov. 1st, here. I'll be there at 7am, lol It's a great way to meet other local haunters.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

It's become a tradition for me to go the day after. During the time they're open I peruse the store and make note of what I would like. I don't really need anything propwise but I want to grab a girl clown costume for next year. Of course I'm certain I'll be getting one or two things I don't need.


----------



## ATLfun (Oct 12, 2012)

Wal-Mart has their real large pumpkins marked down to $2.50 here locally. I picked up four more today just to carve up this weekend as added decoration.


----------



## shannibal (Aug 14, 2013)

My friend and I have an after-halloween shopping spree date set for the day after.....we want to hit just about everywhere and gobble up the bargains. I used to work at a retailer (hint, red and starts with a T) and one year they marked down halloween stuff (costumes/decor/AND candy) to 90% off and nobody put a sign out saying so.....so when we hit it with price check, I immediately took my lunch break and loaded up a whole cart of stuff for about 20 bucks. Plus I got my employee discount on top of that. That was definitely my best halloween shopping experience.....


----------



## Mattimus (Oct 23, 2013)

I have to work that Friday, but you better believe at 5:01 p.m. I will be there to scoop up the left overs.


----------



## DreadfulNoise (Oct 22, 2013)

There are four different Halloween/party stores between me and work. You better believe I'm hitting all of them on my way in.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Since a lot of stores discount Halloween items steeply _before_ Halloween if they also retail Christmas items, we're in the habit of checking out the seasonal aisles whenever we're doing routine shopping.


----------



## ATLfun (Oct 12, 2012)

Stopped by a Spirit store on the way home today for the first time this season. I picked up a couple of extra foot pads as back-ups. They seemed to have a lot more psycho clowns as a main theme this year.

I asked about the big sale. They said that on Nov. 1st props will be at 50% off and costumes will be at 25% off. I knew about the props but I did not realize that costumes would only be at 25% off.


----------



## ATLfun (Oct 12, 2012)

Grandin Road is at 50% percent off right now and the code is trick50. You probably won't get your items for Halloween this year, but 50% off is still 50% off.:jol:

I only bought one item- an animated scarecrow. Was $129, sale price $99 and my price $49. I love this type of item. It is worth every penny while the animatronics hold up and it is worth every penny at $49 for a static prop when it breaks.


----------



## Jay R (Sep 23, 2012)

The RiteAid is already at 50%. Picked up a couple talking skulls for 9.99 each, a few bags of webs and a little scare mat to go under the front doormat. The speaker in the mat sounds terrible but already scared the crap out of my wife. Best $5.00 I ever spent. 
Big Lots had some stuff at 40% too. picked up a little walking hand for $10. The kids like that one.


----------



## ATLfun (Oct 12, 2012)

I stopped in at the CVS pharmacy near my work this morning. No sales and nothing of interest. I have heard though that some of the CVS's have those cool pumpkin vine arm attachments.


----------



## ATLfun (Oct 12, 2012)

Stopped by a Big Lots after work. They have a buy one get one 50% off sale going on right now. I also stopped by a Walgreens pharmacy. They have no mega sale going on but the selection was good and most items were marked down $5-$10 dollars.


----------



## ATLfun (Oct 12, 2012)

My 6 foot animatronic scarecrow from Grandin Road arrived today in time for Halloween. I don't remember last year getting my 50% items before Halloween. Way Cool!!!


.


----------



## ATLfun (Oct 12, 2012)

*What 50%off goodies did everbody snag from Spirit today?*

I thought the local Spirit store opened at 10am so I got there at 9:15 and they had opened at 9:00. Doh!!! Already a dozen people in their store in the first 15 minutes, unreal. Picked up some small prop accessories along with the following animatronic goodies:


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Spooky1 called me from the store today to see what I might be interested in having, so I expect I'll see the floor model of the zombie woman (his choice) and a zombie cat (my choice) lurking about when I get home tonight


----------



## Plastic Ninja (Sep 30, 2010)

I wish we had gotten a spirit instead oh halloween city in my town. 30% off final sale is a joke.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Absolutely nothing. I had planned to get a couple of jumping creatures (Spider, snake, etc) but when i got there, they had pulled ALL of the animatronics on Halloween night and put them on a truck to send back. All that was marked down to 50% off was static stuff and some of the cheaper masks/costumes. Oh, and cheap make-up. I drove almost an hour for NOTHING. Not a fan of Spirit this year.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Michaels, candleabra, pumpkin lanturn and lots of spooky cloth at 80% off. Spirit, best buy was 3 18" black lights, also got flicker candles, water mister and a tombstone, some moss.


----------



## ATLfun (Oct 12, 2012)

BioHazardCustoms said:


> Absolutely nothing. I had planned to get a couple of jumping creatures (Spider, snake, etc) but when i got there, they had pulled ALL of the animatronics on Halloween night and put them on a truck to send back.


That totally blows. The jumping spider was huge hit at my place. It amazes me how the littlest effect can have the biggest impact.

.


----------



## BugFreak (Oct 30, 2011)

My local stores aren't doing 50% until tomorrow and are pretty stripped already but I got some good deals today anyways. Halloween City had some "broken" animated props I picked up for $25.00 in the back. I asked the manager and he showed me the goods. Both had been knocked over by kids during the shopping days but had very minor defects for what we use them for so be sure to ask about the broken items!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Spirit took all of the 4 foot black lights off the shelf. I went to two of them and found out it isn't discounted and why they are not available. The 18 inch were available though.


----------



## Death Wraith (Mar 23, 2006)

*Spirit Halloween Clearance score!*

This years major score form the Spirit Halloween Superstore:

Store displays including two Sideshow carts, full Spirit Asylum display with all the PVC pipe, fittings and plastic fence, the two-sided spooky front porch display with broken windows and a huge clown face display. Plus 15 to 18 LED spots...all for $400! We're talking a 16' trailer full of displays!

Also 8 floor model full size animatronics (butler, reaper, rocking granny, wheelchair girl, zombie girl eating brain, etc.) and 7 of the assorted leaper animatronics (snakes, spiders, dog, beetle) with all foot pads, power cords, plus a latex head and a bottle of liquid latex.....all for $250!

Think I died and went to heaven.


----------



## Mattimus (Oct 23, 2013)

You will need to add a few power outlets to the front of the house! I really need to grab some skeles before next season.


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Vlad and I stopped at Spirit today and purchased another pack of stone scene setters and one more flying bat for 50% off. Also talked the Manager into selling us the Misfortune Teller animated prop for below the 50% off price because it is missing the Data Port plug in.

If anyone has the Misfortune Teller I would love to see a picture of what the Data Port plug in looks like. Thanks


----------



## Death Wraith (Mar 23, 2006)

The district manager was in the store we went to and was cutting us the great deals on the spot. According to her figures we got about 10 cents on the dollar, i.e. $650 bought us $6500 in retail value of merchandise. I'm guessing Spirit still made profit on our deal.


----------



## ATLfun (Oct 12, 2012)

Lunatic said:


> Spirit took all of the 4 foot black lights off the shelf. I went to two of them and found out it isn't discounted and why they are not available. The 18 inch were available though.


That might be why my Spirit store had so little black light items. I was there within the first 15 minutes of opening. They had a lot of strobe stuff, but the numerous black light and led stuff was already gone.

.


----------



## ATLfun (Oct 12, 2012)

Death Wraith said:


> This years major score form the Spirit Halloween Superstore:
> 
> a huge clown face display.
> Think I died and went to heaven.


What an all time haul !!! My Spirit store wanted $500 just for the clown entrance. I am assuming you are talking about the one with the spinning eyes. $500 is crazy for a carboard prop.

.


----------



## Death Wraith (Mar 23, 2006)

Yup, that's the one. The guy in charge of the haunt did all the bartering and picked up the clown set-up yesterday so I never got to see it assembled. Today we took a trailer back up and spent 3 hours tearing down everything else, and then filled up the pickup bed and extended cab with the animatronics. A crazy day for sure!


----------



## The-Hog-Flu (Oct 21, 2013)

A rather miserable after Halloween day. I spent the better half of the day bouncing from store to store, walkinbg out with nothing worth while...one store being a Spirit. Walked away with a couple of lightbulbs and some webbing. Meh


----------



## ATLfun (Oct 12, 2012)

Everybody wish us luck. My wife and I are heading out to breakfast this morning then stopping at a Halloween Express store. The store had the second most animated props behind Spirit. Their 50% off sale starts today.



.


----------



## Blackrose1978 (Aug 13, 2011)

In my town there was nothing really left. I picked up a few costumes and bunch of pumpkin buckets to pass out to kids in need next year and some makeup. My town didn't get much for Halloween this year its soo depressing. I am thinking I need to road trip to find better Halloween stuff!!


----------



## Will Reid (Sep 2, 2013)

xx


----------



## Mazz (Jun 24, 2007)

I just picked up the last 4 pose and stay skeletons for half price at my local k-mart.


----------



## Nightmare365 (Oct 31, 2013)

Great photo!


----------



## ATLfun (Oct 12, 2012)

Well my trip today was not a giant success. The Halloween Express which had advertised 50% off starting today started discounting on Friday afternoon. All the big prop stuff was gone.

On the bright side, since most people went today, the selection of costumes and masks that can be used for static props was excellent. I am trying to get away from buying props and hope to make them next year.

But having said that, I stopped by Spirit and picked up one more animatronic prop.


----------



## chachabella (Oct 4, 2012)

Target ----> 70% off. 

I got 3 upper half skeletons for $10 each. I will corpse them up and have a few good ground breakers for next year!!


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Got a few things at Spirit - "Death Row" (the electric chair guy), giant spider, cobwebs, cymbal clapping monkey, etc. Wasn't thrilled with Spirits selection this year anyway, but still managed to spend some cash.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

chachabella said:


> Target ----> 70% off.
> 
> I got 3 upper half skeletons for $10 each. I will corpse them up and have a few good ground breakers for next year!!


OMG, I thought I wrote this! Exactly what I was going to say. I also got three devil half skellies to use for ground breakers, a few pumpkins, a large hat for my future jeepers creepers prop, and lots of spiders.

I went to Spirit too and succumbed to the zombie gnome lawn things. I picked up a little more make up, and a girl clown wig for next year for my creepy clown costume, a full size skellie and two severed heads for good measure.


----------



## Manon (Aug 2, 2011)

I went to Joann's and it was seriously pathetic. There was absolutely nothing left. I'm going to see if there's anything left at Target today, but I doubt it.


----------



## ATLfun (Oct 12, 2012)

Manon said:


> I went to Joann's and it was seriously pathetic. There was absolutely nothing left. I'm going to see if there's anything left at Target today, but I doubt it.


Joann's was 60% off Halloween at least a week before Halloween. That was when my wife and I went in.

Good luck with Target. You might want to try Target online, though the shipping will eat into some of your savings.

.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

I was at the 2 Spirit stores in my area and I did pick up 4 of the 18 inch blacklights, the animated medusa head for 50% off.


----------



## Offwhiteknight (Sep 17, 2008)

No Spirit stores near me, and the Halloween City location was seriously pathetic so I didn't even bother checking.

Did get a few of the $30 funkins from Micheals and a few bits and bobs (like the wall clings) from Target. But all told, not much was left to be had. But that's okay. Didn't really need that much either.


----------



## shannibal (Aug 14, 2013)

My best friend and I went shopping Friday around 10am. Walmart was really picked over but we did get some more cream makeup and hair accessories for next year. I got some Halloween insulated cups too. We then went to Target and were really disappointed- they were totally wiped out. I got a really cool soap dispenser that will go in my bathroom year round....but that was about it. Everything both places was half off but not a lot to be had. Disappointing. We were going to hit a spirit too but we ran out of time and couldn't locate it where it said it was. Bummer.


----------



## Plastic Ninja (Sep 30, 2010)

Halloween City was pathetic, as usual. They couldn't be bothered to mark stuff down past 30%. Walgreens was the only hit I had, some decent skulls for $3 each, 6 large tombstones 3 for $5, and a four-pack of smaller ones for $2.50. Later went back and grabbed a few small spiders for $2 each. 

Not awful, I needed to replace my dollar tree tombstones at any rate, I got my moneys worth out of those.


----------



## kauldron (Oct 17, 2011)

Scored some great deals at Spirit. I got 3 of the blue outdoor led spotlights, some led flicker pillar candles, a gothic scene setter, a tombstone, an animated urn that I hope I can find a hack for, a led lantern, and a gothic candelabra. There were a few other things that I can't remember. Everything was 50% off so the total was around $100.


----------



## Death Wraith (Mar 23, 2006)

Compared to 5 or 6 years ago the Halloween selection and discounts at the big retailers just are not there. I would suspect that some stores got burned badly with left over stock during the first couple years of the recession. Back then I remember the big-box stores having ample stock at 50% (and more) off. That was back when places like Big Lots were still reasonable, and the Spirit website actually discounted EVERYTHING a full 50% after the holiday. If you still had an income back then you get some really good deals.


----------



## ATLfun (Oct 12, 2012)

kauldron said:


> Scored some great deals at Spirit. I got 3 of the blue outdoor led spotlights, some led flicker pillar candles, a gothic scene setter, a tombstone, an animated urn that I hope I can find a hack for, a led lantern, and a gothic candelabra. There were a few other things that I can't remember. Everything was 50% off so the total was around $100.


Congrats. Once you get used to buying stuff after Halloween- you will never go back.

.


----------



## The-Hog-Flu (Oct 21, 2013)

Yeah, such a poor selection this year. I decided to go out again today though. I took a drive well out of my way for the hell of it. I'm glad I did because I got a few items. Some plastic realistic pumkins and other craft items for prop materials at Michaels 85% off, one of those half skeleton backpacks at Target for 70% off (unfortunatly it's a red devil one. I reckon I'll cut the horns off it, give it a paint job and then corpse it for a prop, a full 5ft skeleton and a bag o' bones from Rite Aid 50% off. Not too bad of a haul.


----------



## ATLfun (Oct 12, 2012)

Pulled the trigger on a small order at Halloween Asylum's 50% off or more sale. I had promised my wife no more, but I could not help it. :devil:


----------



## Vikeman (Aug 3, 2006)

I picked up the red devil half skeleton at Target yesterday. It was 90% off. Costs a total of $3.50. Got lots of stuff for the kids party next year.


----------



## DreadfulNoise (Oct 22, 2013)

Spirit - Hit 3 different ones. Got a couple blacklights, a couple plastic skulls, a wilting roses animatronic, fog machine and juice, three things of creepy cloth, and four things of faux barbed wire.
Target - Hit up 2. Got a pack of potion/mad science labels, 5 funkins, a few dozen glowsticks, and a full set of Monster cereals. Because I'm secretly 5.


----------



## ATLfun (Oct 12, 2012)

Picked up a couple sets of pumpkin vine arms from Meijers for $6 plus shipping or free if you have a Meijers in your area. I like the fact that they are poseable.

Here is the link: http://www.meijer.com/s/poseable-pumpkin-vine-arms-decoration/_/R-287891


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Stopped in my local Kmart yesterday. Got this Reaper Skeleton for $6.99. don't know where he came from, never saw him there before, but hey, my gain!!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Hairazor said:


> Stopped in my local Kmart yesterday. Got this Reaper Skeleton for $6.99. don't know where he came from, never saw him there before, but hey, my gain!!


That's pretty cool! Kind of like something out of the Terminator. Never saw those at our Kmarts either.

I didn't get anything this year, nor have I the past few years. Something about going into the Halloween stores the day after and scrounging for left overs makes me melancholy. I guess I buy at full retail or use coupons when they first open and then get jazzed about using the stuff this year, rather than buy it and pack it away. I also figure if there is anything I really want, I get it early so i'm not taking a chance on it being gone. I had so much tearing down to do this year that I was out at 8:30 a.m dismantling the haunt and never stopped until about 4 p.m. Looks like you guys got some nice deals.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

jdubbya said:


> I didn't get anything this year, nor have I the past few years. Something about going into the Halloween stores the day after and scrounging for left overs makes me melancholy. I guess I buy at full retail or use coupons when they first open and then get jazzed about using the stuff this year, rather than buy it and pack it away. I also figure if there is anything I really want, I get it early so i'm not taking a chance on it being gone. I had so much tearing down to do this year that I was out at 8:30 a.m dismantling the haunt and never stopped until about 4 p.m. Looks like you guys got some nice deals.


I usually don't go out the next day because of the clean up. This year I went to my brother's house on Saturday and he had a Spirit store just up the street and I did score a few good items. I know what you mean about the melancholy feeling and yes, if there is an item that you want, sometimes it's best to pick it up with a coupon because it might sell out.


----------



## Death Wraith (Mar 23, 2006)

I'm the opposite. Hate to pay full price or even use a coupon knowing how cheap I _might_ get it later ( or build my own). I love buying up props/decor at 75 or 90% off and packing it away, forgetting about it till next Fall, then opening the box and "SURPRISE"!


----------



## ActionJax (Dec 21, 2011)

Death Wraith said:


> I'm the opposite. Hate to pay full price or even use a coupon knowing how cheap I _might_ get it later ( or build my own). I love buying up props/decor at 75 or 90% off and packing it away, forgetting about it till next Fall, then opening the box and "SURPRISE"!


I'm with you DW. This year when I opened up my Halloween décor boxes, I found so many little things that I'd forgotten that I got last year on clearance. Candle, lanterns, fright fabric, a skelly or two. It was great!

And I hate paying full price for anything. (who does though am I right?!)

So for me, I even take the morning off from work the day after the BIG event. Went out this year and picked up 40 + of the new LED spotlights that Spirit had. Got them for 1/2 off, and then the manager made it even sweeter by making it buy-one-get-one-free. I couldn't believe my luck. Got all 40 of them for around $40.00!

Of course I found a few other things to spend my money on. Picked up some stones, a cauldron an extra skeleton. All-in-all, about $400 worth of goods for about $150. So in my mind its worth it to do the after Halloween shopping.


----------



## MorbidFun (May 8, 2012)

Hairazor said:


> Stopped in my local Kmart yesterday. Got this Reaper Skeleton for $6.99. don't know where he came from, never saw him there before, but hey, my gain!!


awesome you got a great deal


----------



## ATLfun (Oct 12, 2012)

The GREAT thing about this thread is that it reminds me what I bought after Halloween. Halloween is almost like Christmas for me, because as I open up boxes and containers, I always find items that I forgot I had. 

I knew I had bought the jumping snake, but I totally forgot about the jumping bug. Just another reason to get excited about this year.


----------

